# Circles?



## Ashdon (Aug 8, 2015)

anyone else been reading the Circles furry comic book series? i just red the last one and i cried for about 2 hours straight.

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Circles


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 13, 2015)

I haven't read it yet but ill give it a shot.

wait, is this a webcomic or paperback? when I went to the website they only had it for $$$.


----------



## Rassah (Aug 13, 2015)

I started with the first few comics, but they were releasing so infrequently that I kinda lost interest. I should probably finish it. I liked Associated Student Bodies more, too.


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 17, 2015)

Wok after try realised how successful they were they made paperback versions an yeah it's all finished now but still Defoe worth a read, I downloaded te entire book series for free, just Google it and there r loads of links to read them online and offline for free


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 17, 2015)

Ashdon said:


> Wok after try realised how successful they were they made paperback versions an yeah it's all finished now but still Defoe worth a read, I downloaded te entire book series for free, just Google it and there r loads of links to read them online and offline for free


Isn't that advocating piracy?


----------

